# Tuross River help



## Merchant (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am planning on heading to Tuross for some fishing in late November however I have never been and its a decent stretch of water.

Does anybody have a starting point from where I can set off. I am taking a mate and he has only ever caught a yabbie so I want to help him land a decent fish.

Also I know the beach is also an option so I am willing to try that too. I am staying a night there so is there a BIG4 nearby on the lake or anything else cheap nearby?

Apologies for the questions but I want a good starting off point to at least have a good chance of a fish. I use lures and bait and only have the one yak so land based options that may yield results would be great.

Any help will be very much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2015)

Go to the yak shed and you will get answers


----------

